# Headphones recommendation



## Sicmu (Dec 3, 2005)

I need headphones for classical music listening/orchestral soundlibraries mockuping.

My price range is up to $300.

Any recommendation ?

thanks


----------



## Joseph Burrell (Dec 3, 2005)

Audio Technica ATHD40fs.

I've been very satisfied with mine.

http://www.zzounds.com/item--AUTATHD40FS


----------



## FrozeN (Dec 3, 2005)

I found myself still using the ancient AKG K240DF Studio-Monitor headphones after like..... umm... 20 years! :lol: 

It's on the softer/gentle side so it works quite well for classical music.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 3, 2005)

AKG only. Use to be the standard and I still find them to be very accurate.

Jose


----------



## Aaron Marshall (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, I'm a big fan of the Sony MDR 7506's. They're probably not the best set of headphones in the world, but for the price they're excellent. I'm not a big headphone user. I hands down prefer a good set of monitors.

-Aaron


----------



## sbkp (Dec 5, 2005)

madbulk said:


> Yeah yeah.
> Have loved my 240's for 15 years. And they're still kool - have replaced the cord, the plug, and the ear pads twice.



Where can one do this? I have a pair of 240s I'd love to get repaired but can't find a place that services them.

Thanks,
Stefan


----------



## madbulk (Dec 5, 2005)

As I recall, I simply phoned AKG and they were extremely helpful. They sent me the ear pads directly. Was so nice to replace the dried slightly cracking pads. I suppose therein lies another vote for AKG's -- great customer service. But I SAY AGAIN... ultrasone, man.


----------



## Sicmu (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you for your replies and the tips. 
I think I'm not gonna use them a lot ( thats a reason 200-300 $ is my limit) but the most important thing to me is to preserve as much as possible the same balance between the instruments that I can set with my speakers.


----------



## LeBeginner (Jan 30, 2006)

again with the AKG K240 Studio....

I've tried SONY and Beyer-dynamics. Good sounds but the AKG is more comfortable....

And using the AKG when composing with EWQLSO.....woa ! great !


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Jan 30, 2006)

AKG K240 STUDIO - mixing
SONY MDR CD3000 - noise check


----------



## IvanP (Jan 31, 2006)

I just bought the Seinnheiser HD 600 for a very good price in Europe (200 ?) and they sound great!


----------



## tgfoo (Feb 2, 2006)

Evan Gamble said:


> dont get the Sony MDR 7506's my cord is rubbed down to the interior and I havent had them even a half a year.
> 
> Also is got a big bass boost, and crap.
> 
> Go with Sennheisers



I've had a pair of Sony MDR 7506's for probably about 3 years, and haven't had a problem with them. I do agree that they aren't the best, but I think they're a good value for the price. I don't really use them much anymore since I got my monitors.


----------



## BrendanTownsend (Feb 12, 2006)

Aaron Sapp wrote: 


> Sennheiser 580's - 600.



Sennheiser HD650 :wink: 

My room acoustics are terrible so I need the best.


Brendan.[/quote]


----------



## mattmann (Feb 20, 2006)

Sennheisers are good. sony seem to be more geared towards djs than serious musos so you get bulging bass as the primary benefit


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 21, 2006)

Agreed regarding the 7506s. It's the sealed design that seems to overextend the bass response regardless of what the specs say. Problems start in the mix when using them - for orchestral stuff the tendency is to want to dip the mastering eq bass frequencies to make it sound right. They're great to check imaging - I've had mine so long that I'm used to the hyped up sound of the bass but use monitors for any kind of serious mixing instead.


----------



## naturalstudio (Feb 21, 2006)

For under $300 you should be able to buy a pair of Sennheiser HD-580 and a pair of Beyer Dynamic DT250 (250Ohm version). That way you've got an excellent pair of open-back *and* closed-back headphones for the money.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 22, 2006)

I have quite a few pairs of AKG 240's and have used them for many years...they are most studio standards for tracking, but I do not prefer them to do critical listening with. 

I use the the Sennheiser HD 600's for most of my listening. They are more expensive than the AKG's but there is a reason for that. They are also alot more comfortable over long hrs of use. I have also used some upper end Sonys. They are good but seemed a little bright. The ear area also eventually started to disapate.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 17, 2006)

These look snappy.
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-enterta ... mail2=true


----------



## PolarBear (Apr 14, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone here tried the Sony MDR-SA3000 yet? They look interesting for sure!


----------



## FrozeN (Apr 15, 2006)

I recently bought the Sennheiser HD250-II headphones which I am quite happy with them, if you are looking for a closed-back one for better auditioning for editing vocal tracks right-in-your-face etc (yeah thanks to those singers who made me make a good use of Melodyne! :razz: )... or else I would have bought the HD600 Craig recommended too.

I doubt it will be a good monitoring headphones though since it tends to make everything sound lush and full, even a string quartet! :wink: The audio quality is definitely superb if you want crystal clear auditioning on single tracks.

Cheers,
Frankie


----------



## midphase (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, I need a new pair of headphones. I have an old pair of AKG K240 (600ohms, not the "Studio" type).

My biggest problem is that they don't seem to respond to ultra low stuff, so low Absynth and Atmosphere type drones (we're talking C0 and C1 range) simply don't read.

It's really frustrating since I use the low end quite a bit in my work, I'm used to hearing a great deal of low end from my Events and my AKG's simply don't make me "feel" the low end as I think I should.

Do you guys think that the new K240 Studio models would address my low end problem or should I look elsewhere?

Since I don't use headphones very often, I'd prefer to stay below $200 for my price range. I could pick up the K240 Studios, the Sony 7506 or maybe the Sennheiser HD515 or even the Audio Technica ATH-M40fs.

Which would be my best bet? I need to hear the low end well enough to be somewhat in the ballpark with the mix.

Help!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Kays - not sure if the Sony 7506s would help solve the problem or make it worse. They seem to add bass response - which gives an unreal mix signal with the tendency to cut bass rather than have it working for you in the final mix.

I've been looking at Ultrasone ProLine 750s lately. They're outside your originally stated ballpark,òœ.   KŒœ.   KŒœ.   KŒœ.   KŒœ.   KŒ œ.   KŒ!œ.   KŒ"œ.   KŒ#œ.   KŒ$œ.   KŒ%œ.   KŒ&œ.   KŒ'œ.   KŒ(œ.   KŒ)œ.   KŒ*œ.   KŒ+œ.   KŒ,œ.   KŒ-œ.   KŒ.œ.   KŒ/œ.   KŒ0œ.   KŒ1œ.   KŒ2œ.   KŒ3œ.   KŒ4œ.   KŒ5œ.   KŒ6œ.   KŒ7œ.   KŒ8œ.   KŒ9œ.   KŒ:œ.   KŒ;œ.   KŒ<œ.   KŒ=œ.   KŒ>œ.   KŒ?œ.   KŒ@œ.   KŒAœ.   KŒBœ.   KŒCœ.   KŒDœ.   KŒEœ.   KŒFœ.   KŒGœ.   KŒHœ.   KŒIœ.   KŒJœ.   KŒKœ.   KŒLœ.   KŒMœ.   KŒNœ.   KŒOœ.   KŒPœ.   KŒQœ.   KŒRœ.   KŒSœ.   KŒTœ.   KŒUœ.   KŒVœ.   KŒWœ.   KŒXœ.   KŒYœ.   KŒZœ.   KŒ[œ.   KŒ\œ.   KŒ]œ.   KŒ^œ.   KŒ_œ.   KŒ`œ.   KŒaœ.   KŒbœ.   KŒcœ.   KŒdœ.   KŒeœ.   KŒfœ.   KŒgœ.   KŒhœ.   KŒiœ.   KŒjœ.   KŒkœ.   KŒlœ.   KŒmœ.   KŒnœ.   KŒoœ.   KŒpœ.   KŒqœ.   KŒrœ.   KŒsœ/   KŒtœ/   KŒuœ/   KŒvœ/   KŒwœ/   KŒxœ/   KŒyœ/   KŒzœ/   KŒ{œ/   KŒ|œ/   KŒ}œ/   KŒ~œ/   KŒœ/   KŒ€œ/   KŒœ/   KŒ‚œ/   KŒƒœ/   KŒ„œ/   KŒ…œ/   KŒ†œ/   KŒ‡œ/   KŒˆœ/   KŒ‰œ/   KŒŠœ/   KŒ‹              òœ/   KŒœ/   KŒŽœ/   KŒœ/   KŒœ/   KŒ‘œ/   KŒ’œ/   KŒ“œ/   KŒ”œ/   KŒ•œ/   KŒ–œ/   KŒ—œ/   KŒ˜œ/   KŒ™œ/   KŒšœ/   KŒ›œ/   KŒœœ/   KŒœ/


----------



## midphase (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, I think it's really come down between the Sony 7506 and the Sennheiser HD515

Does anyone have any info or experience with the 515's?

Everyone raves about the 600, but they are decisively too spendy for my taste in headphones (isn't it weird how it's ok to blow over $1k on a new HDTV, or new car rims, but something work related is a more labored decision?)

So Senns or Sonys?

Let me know soon, I'd love to pick up a pair tomorrow.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 2, 2006)

midphase @ Sat Dec 02 said:


> Ok, I think it's really come down between the Sony 7506 and the Sennheiser HD515
> 
> Does anyone have any info or experience with the 515's?
> 
> ...



Kays just like monitors this is a highly subjective personal choice. Take a portable CD player with a CD you know really well and listen to it through both.


----------



## midphase (Dec 2, 2006)

Jay,

You're totally right, but I was hoping someone would make the decision for me! 

I have worked with the Sony headphones before, so the Sennheisers are really a bit of a mystery to me, but I'm intrigued since everyone speaks so highly of them, I'm just not sure if this particular model is in the ball park as the 600's


----------



## david robinson (Dec 2, 2006)

if you are using HP's for isolation whilst composing, fine, go ahead.
but if you are using HP's for mixdown, stop right there.
you are mixing in the next worst thing to a vacuum.
if have a set of stax electrostatic ear speakers, probably the best phones ever created by man, and whilst they are lovely to listen to music through, even these produce inferior results when used for mixing.
in fact, the whole syndrome of HP's and small monitors/desktop/active or otherwise, flies in the face of reason to me.
10-12" bass drivers are the minimum requirement for accurate monitoring of sound.
these opinions are based on 40yrs involvement in the audio industry on many different levels.
if you guy live in apartments where rooms are small and audio levels are restricted, you're shotting yourselves in the feet.
buy a house with big rooms and put a real studio in it.
the difference is truly ear opening.


----------



## sbkp (Dec 2, 2006)

david robinson @ Sat Dec 02 said:


> if you guy live in apartments where rooms are small and audio levels are restricted, you're shotting yourselves in the feet.
> buy a house with big rooms and put a real studio in it.



Oh, well, that's simple enough... :wink:


----------



## david robinson (Dec 2, 2006)

mate, if you've any talent whatsoever, it's your responsibility to serve that talent the best way you can.
you have to have the guts to push forward without rationalization.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 3, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Dec 02 said:


> ...I'd rather have on- or preferably in-the-ear ones for listening when I'm not concerned about isolation...


Keep in mind the two types of in-ear headphones. There are the iPod types that sit loosely in the ear and those that seal - either with foam/nylon tube seals, or with custom formed seals. The loose ones have no isolation at all, and the tight ones have better isolation (IMO) than any of the sealed headphones that I've used.

Sennheiser developed the E-series in-ear monitors for the stage, but at NAB the guy on the floor told me that they make a lot more sales for iPod upgrades than to musicians. I demo'd the whole line there. I found little sonic difference between the top three models. Well, they were somewhat different, but I couldn't judge which was actually better. The main difference for me was comfort and how the wires snaked around the ears. That's important for all headphones. Any vibration through the wires into the phones is audible. It's the old tin-can-phone effect.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 3, 2006)

I had to do 2 trailer pieces for NBC over night and I used a friend's Senns. Don't know which model but I was impressed. There was no ear fatigue and the mix translated very well the next day. I was impressed with them. I think the cans cost about $500. Not bad really.

best,

Jose


----------



## lux (Dec 3, 2006)

Thomas_J @ Sun Dec 03 said:


> Sennheiser HD580/600/650's, hands down. Get an extra connector cable as well, though. You'll be replacing it soon enough.



ditto, get two...expecially if you have a classic office chair movable....  

that cable is outrageosly long and thin

btw, i got the 515, i like those but before i had some 580 that worked better to my ears in terms of details. 515 are a good budget choice as quality/price tho.


----------



## SvK (Dec 4, 2006)

What Lux said,

I own Sennheiser HD 600s

I MIX with them............they are incredible.......

SvK


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Midphase,

Yes, I agree with TJ on the sennheisers - very nice.. 

But - I am currently using AKGK701s - holy crap, they are nice cans.

Very very comfy over long periods - much more than the senns, and very clean right down to the bottom. You even get a fairly decent stereo picture from them- which is rare.

As Bruce said, I only spent the extra on these babies because I already have pretty ok monitors - Genelec 1031As - but now I'm working on cans for at least a few hours a day due to baby issues (!) I really appreciate the AKGs.

Do try them before you decide.. And take along some CDs with good stereo info, even Qsound like Sting's Soul cages album - you will def hear a big difference, and its important to have that extra stage info.

Just my humble 2p!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 4, 2006)

Any idea how the HD650s compare with the 600s? I've heard wildly different opinions but have not heard either myself.

Also I was looking at the Beyer 770M for total sound isolation. Has anyone heard these? How much quality trade-off for sound isolation?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 4, 2006)

Jon, I was talking about the iPod-style earphones that don't have any isolation - but good ones, certainly not the ones that come with iPods. Actually it's precisely the lack of isolation that I think makes them sound natural. That was also true in the mid-70s when I was selling stereo equipment - the "open air" Sennheisers were much more pleasant to listen to than the huge over-the-ear ones.

To my taste, of course.

Having said that, my custom-molded earplugs are starting to wear out, and I was thinking about trying Etymotics or similar when I get my ears molded next time (since a lot of the cost is the mold).


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 4, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Dec 04 said:


> ...Having said that, my custom-molded earplugs are starting to wear out, and I was thinking about trying Etymotics or similar when I get my ears molded next time (since a lot of the cost is the mold).


From what I've read, the Etymotics are sweet! I've never tried the sealed in-ears with molded plugs. I go with the foam tubes. The isolation is fine, but the ears get tired of them by the end of a trans-ocean flight. Still, they're the best solution I've used for flying to date.

I'd be interested to know how well the molded ones feel after eight or twelve hours. 

And for those who aren't familiar with headphones - watch the volumes! The more closed the design and the closer to the ear that the drivers are, the more likely you'll lose track of any reference loudness and turn 'em up too loud. With the sealed in-ears, I make a point to turn them as low as I can while still enjoying them.


----------



## midphase (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok, I placed an order for the Sennheiser HD 580's for $140 on Amazon it seems like a reasonable deal.

If anyone has anything more to say about them or other headphoones, please let me know as the order is likely not shipping for another couple of days.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 4, 2006)

Synesthesia @ Mon Dec 04 said:


> But - I am currently using AKGK701s - holy crap, they are nice cans.
> 
> Very very comfy over long periods - much more than the senns, and very clean right down to the bottom. You even get a fairly decent stereo picture from them- which is rare.
> 
> As Bruce said, I only spent the extra on these babies because I already have pretty ok monitors - Genelec 1031As - but now I'm working on cans for at least a few hours a day due to baby issues (!) I really appreciate the AKGs.



Hey Paul, 

Thanks for the heads-up on these. I'll definitely try to audition the AKG K701s since I've been looking for a good headphone alternative to the Sony 7506s I have right now. I have JBL LSR4326 Linear Spatial Reference monitors which I love and need some cans that match the frequency response without adding bass that isn't there. It seems lately that inspiration strikes when everybody else is sleeping so I need to just get a rudimentary mix before final mixing on the JBLs.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 4, 2006)

"I'd be interested to know how well the molded ones feel after eight or twelve hours. "

Well, I wouldn't keep them in that long, but I imagine they feel just like the earplugs. I keep them in through entire movies all the time without even being aware of them.

My ears hurt if I don't wear them - my pain threshold is a lot lower than most peoples'.


----------



## sbkp (Dec 4, 2006)

I got molded earplugs about 5 years ago to deal with the volume at rehearsals (rock/pop band, that is). After a few weeks of wearing them, I was astonished how much more sensitive my ears got. I could hear things much more clearly, and loud things HURT! It makes perfect sense to me that 5 or 6 hours of loud music each week would keep my hearing in a "subdued" state. That it came back was a joyous experience.

I could usually wear them for about 3 hours before they got uncomfortable. Since I left the band scene, I've only worn them at concerts.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 12, 2006)

For checking and imaging, I have to agree with Paul - the AKG K701s have it - I'm hearing things in mixes that simply were not possible with the Sony 7506s - imaging and 3D placement of instrumentation is very similar to a good monitor mix plus the open design seems to eliminate ear fatigue. And did I mention that these were extremely comfortable? Granted, you're going to need good monitors for your final mix. But these are very, very nice cans. If you need headphones, I recommend these - and yeah, I tried the others (Sennheisers, Grado) which are also very cool but the K701s are working well for me.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Frederick, you mentioned Sennheiser but not the models. Did you compare them against the Sennheiser HD600 or HD650? Just curious.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Greg,

Tried the Senn 580s and 650s. I thought those were cool but I like the imaging and detail in the K701s.


----------



## david robinson (Dec 13, 2006)

hi, you've prolly got Hyperacusis.


----------



## atmajian (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, I'm bumping this as I was planning to open a topic about headphones recommendations ... 

I'm interested - has anyone tried AKG 171 Studio and 271 Studio? I saw that the latter ones won a couple awards and heard that a lot of classical composers use them. I read a lot of good things said about 240 Studio here and know that they're excellent for classic monitoring, so I'm just wondering how they compare.


----------



## atmajian (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone, please?


----------



## wonshu (Mar 3, 2007)

I love my AKG K240DF, they're not very loud though, but very very detailed to my ears.

Cheers
Hans


----------



## synthetic (Apr 2, 2007)

I missed this the first time around. I really like the way my K271s sound. However, they have a little switch inside that turns them off when they're not stretched out by your head. This is a cool feature for the studio, but my switch gets stuck in the off position, and I have to smack them around to get them to work. I've heard that this is a flaw in early models and that it's been fixed, but I never got around to sending them in for repair. FYI. 

But they sound killer. Much better than the harsh Sony 7506s (which I also like when I need isolation or volume).


----------



## atmajian (Apr 3, 2007)

So, you would recommend 271S over 240S?


----------



## synthetic (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. 240s are "open ear" so they're more comfortable to wear all day, and 271s are closed-ear so they keep the outside noise out better. 271s sound better to me, and I think they've fixed the problem I mentioned.


----------



## atmajian (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok, thanx for the advice, my friend!


----------



## _taylor (Aug 24, 2008)

midphase @ Mon Dec 04 said:


> Ok, I placed an order for the Sennheiser HD 580's for $140 on Amazon it seems like a reasonable deal.
> 
> If anyone has anything more to say about them or other headphoones, please let me know as the order is likely not shipping for another couple of days.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!



How did they work out? Looking to get a new pair of phones, my 7506's are on their way out.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm really partial to the Beyerdynamic DT880s, which are around $250. Absolutely excellent, EXTREMELY flat sound, plus they're semi-open and super comfortable. I forget that I'm wearing them half the time. I don't even use monitors (noise issues at my apartment) so I need excellent headphones to do proper mixes... and I do a fair bit of that for production work w/o ever needing to edit.


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sennheiser HD 595 - if you want to plug into an iPod.


----------



## dkristian (Aug 25, 2008)

AKG K701

They sound incredible, comfortable (sorry Grado), and they're also quite cheap these days (less than $300 on eBay).

I also love my various Senns, but after getting the AKGs, I could never go back.

http://www.headphone.com/products/headphones/full-size/akg-k-701-white.php (http://www.headphone.com/products/headp ... -white.php)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 25, 2008)

AKG 701s here too. Great headphones that in a pinch you can mix with. (K702s out now). No isolation for live mic recording though so the K271 would be better suited for that or one of the Senn closed back high ends.


----------



## _taylor (Sep 1, 2008)

So for me. it comes down to the K701's, DT880, Sen 595 or the Sen HD580. I will be doing a lot of referencing , late night sessions, and don't want to bug my neighbors. 

I am looking for the flattest pair, after looking at this chart, the 595s look the best to me. 

http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID (http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompar ... =0&amp;graphID)[]=243&graphID[]=549&graphID[]=651&graphID[]=237


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 1, 2008)

I wouldn't give a chart like that too much value as our ears tend to adapt to very erratic frequency responses such as the rooms we listen in (and so many people have favorite monitors that all have different frequency charts).

As I said though, I have the Sen 595s and love them - they are the most comfortable headphones I've ever owned and have a low enough impedance so that you can drive them with an iPod (the main advantage over the HD600 and 650).

What I would consider though for tracking is whether an open ear design is the best. I still have hard drives and fans next to me that bother me when listening to details on the Sen 595s. Although I love listening to them in the silent living room with an iPod. For silent tracking, I use a pair of BeyerDynamic DT770M which provide 35dB passive noise attenuation which is nice. Although they are not nearly as comfortable as the 595s nor do they sound as good in my opinion, they are different designs and serve different purposes.

But what bothers me the most about any headphone I've tried is that the "air" is missing (the distance between your ears and the speaker). And the leakage between channels that you get as sound bounces around the room. So in only use headphones as a last resort. I understand you don't want to bug your neighbor, but also be aware of the compromises. If a set of small near-fields might work, I'd certainly go that route myself.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 1, 2008)

spitt @ Mon Sep 01 said:


> So for me. it comes down to the K701's, DT880, Sen 595 or the Sen HD580. I will be doing a lot of referencing , late night sessions, and don't want to bug my neighbors.



My K701s won't work with an iPod directly. They recommend a headphone amplifier for critical listening so the Sens might be a better choice given your app.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 1, 2008)

Fred, take a look at these portable headphone amps. They are a bit expensive, but might be of interest.

http://www.headphone.com/products/headp ... bile-line/


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 1, 2008)

Those are cool - but for the K701s, they sound so good I really want to set them up with this:

http://www.benchmarkmedia.com/catalog/dac1-silver-2channel-24bit-192khz-converter-p-45.html (http://www.benchmarkmedia.com/catalog/d ... -p-45.html)

... would also work fine with monitors. Expensive but I can dream.


----------



## dkristian (Sep 1, 2008)

synergy543 @ Mon Sep 01 said:


> But what bothers me the most about any headphone I've tried is that the "air" is missing (the distance between your ears and the speaker). And the leakage between channels that you get as sound bounces around the room. So in only use headphones as a last resort. I understand you don't want to bug your neighbor, but also be aware of the compromises. If a set of small near-fields might work, I'd certainly go that route myself.



Here's a really interesting article from SOS with a solution of sorts regarding spatial anomalies:

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jan07/a ... phones.htm


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 1, 2008)

Fred, nice find. I've got that bookmarked for when I win the lottery.

David, great article! It really covers all the issues in great detail and has some great tips I'll have to try.


----------



## _taylor (Sep 2, 2008)

synergy543 @ Mon Sep 01 said:


> I wouldn't give a chart like that too much value as our ears tend to adapt to very erratic frequency responses such as the rooms we listen in (and so many people have favorite monitors that all have different frequency charts).
> 
> As I said though, I have the Sen 595s and love them - they are the most comfortable headphones I've ever owned and have a low enough impedance so that you can drive them with an iPod (the main advantage over the HD600 and 650).
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm sure my ears will adapt, I also have a pair of near fields, but I LOVE to really crank up the volume when I'm working with new material. I got used to the 7506's bass boost but I would rather have something more flat. Mixes don't translate well after a long session on those. I've found a great deal on the 595's too and couldn't be happier!


----------



## wonshu (Sep 2, 2008)

spitt @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> but I LOVE to really crank up the volume when I'm working with new material.



Cool, so you won't be around long as competition... 

Please: don't work with high volumes! It's insanity and also a great stress factor.

Best
Hans


----------



## _taylor (Sep 3, 2008)

I should have put a note there.. I knew someone would respond about ear care. 

Just to say yes, I'm very conscience of my ears, when I say loud I don't mean ear bleeding loud , and its only for short bursts. Mostly for drum/percussion material. Has to be that way, either out of my monitors or in my phones. 

sorry wonshu 0oD


----------

